# Seguimento de Neve - Península Ibérica vs Balcãs - 2012/2013



## AnDré (5 Jan 2013 às 16:06)

*Tópico para o seguimento da cobertura de neve no solo na Península Ibérica e Balcãs.*

Comparações, discussões.

Inverno 2012/2013.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2013 às 16:21)

Este ano o inverno nao esta sendo tao frío como o inverno anterior em geral na Europa, e na Grecia tampouco, aínda asim na cidade grega de Nevrokopi (509 metros e 41º norte) a media de dezembro foi de -0.1ºC.

Na península Ibérica em cidades mais ao norte e más elevadas 
Soria 4.2ºC
León 4.2ºC
Bragança ? nao tenho dados mais estimo 6ºC

A diferença e sempre enorme


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2013 às 16:31)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Temos uma webcam do local habitado a maior altitude na Grecia, *Samarina *a *1420 metros e 40º norte*
O link:
http://www.snowreport.gr/snowcam/samarina/samarina.html

Este local grego leva nevado desde há muitas, muitas semanas





Afortunadamente tambem temos webcams de locais na península ibérica a mesma altitude e latitude (40º norte) para comparar

*Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila) 1520 metros* (é um observatorio oficial de AEMET e hoje teve 18.1ºC de máxima, mais ja em dezembro superou tambem os 18ºC)
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/127...Gredos-Bar-el-Cruce-Navarredonda-de-la-Sierra





*Zafrilla (Cuenca) 1425 metros *
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCLM1600000016317A?screen_width=1280





*Cantalojas (Guadalajara) 1320 metros*
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1339155742-Tiempo-Cantalojas-Cantalojas




Os locais da península ibérica pelo contrario quase nunca estao nevados, ja que altas temperaturas derretem pronto a neve.

Desde que eu empecei a postear os dados oficiais e as webcams os meus compatriotas, que diciam neste foro que Espanha era o país mais frío da Europa Occidental e Meridional, desapareceram todos . A realidade é que o inverno ibérico (Portugal e Espanha) é o mais suave de toda a Europa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2013 às 17:05)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

A Grécia tem todo um interior montanhoso.
Isso, aliado ao facto de ter uma vasta Europa a norte, que gela quase por completo, faz do interior da Grécia um país bastante frio no inverno.

De qualquer forma, em Espanha, e à altitude de 1500m, embora esteja ligeiramente mais a norte, tens Fuentes de Inverno, já com muitas semanas de neve. Se não estou em erro, há lá neve desde meio de Novembro.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> A Grécia tem todo um interior montanhoso.
> Isso, aliado ao facto de ter uma vasta Europa a norte, que gela quase por completo, faz do interior da Grécia um país bastante frio no inverno.
> 
> De qualquer forma, em Espanha, e à altitude de 1500m, embora esteja ligeiramente mais a norte, tens Fuentes de Inverno, já com muitas semanas de neve. Se não estou em erro, há lá neve desde meio de Novembro.



Fuentes de Invierno está bastante mais ao norte, a 43º de latitude norte que é a latitude de Bulgaria. De qualquer forma acha que  Fuentes de Inverno tem uma altitude de 1500 metros na parte mais baija, e a webcam enfoca aos picos de 2000 metros, é uma webcam um pouco enganosa. A area de 1500 metros tem neve, mais  somente restos, nao é uma coberta continua.

Asi está realmente a 1500 metros Fuente de Invierno/San Isidro (é o mesmo lugar, San Isidro está na ladeira sul e Fuentes de Invierno na norte)
http://www.san-isidro.net/




O resto da cordilheira cantábrica está pior
Pajares tambem a 1500 metros
http://www.valgrande-pajares.com/




Tambem dicir que San Isidro/Fuentes de Invierno e Pajares sao resorts de ski e têm neve artificial. Samarina pelo contrario é um lugar habitado e a webcam está no centro do local (iso parece pelo que se ve na webcam), ademais de estar mais ao sul e a menor altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2013 às 20:45)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Temperaturas  hoje no interior de Espanha (estaçoes AEMET)

Ólvega (Soria) 1039 metros 41º norte 23.5ºC
Camporredonde de Alba (Palencia) 1575 metros 43º norte 21.3ºC
Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila) 1525 metros 40º norte 19.7ºC

Acho imposiveis esas temperaturas no norte de Grecia a primeiros de janeiro.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2013 às 15:31)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas  hoje no interior de Espanha (estaçoes AEMET)
> 
> Ólvega (Soria) 1039 metros 41º norte 23.5ºC



Está correcto esse valor?
É que Soria (1082m) teve máxima de 15,5ºC.
O recorde para essa estação em Janeiro é 20,0ºC.

De qualquer forma, esses valores altos de temperatura devem-se à ISO 12ºC que cobre parte da Península. Há inclusive uma pequena região com ISO 14ºC. Ou seja, isso significa que parte da Península está com anomalias superiores a 10ºC aos 850hPa (~1500m de altitude).
Obviamente que esses valores se reflectem nas regiões altas, criando inversões térmicas.

Por exemplo, Sárdon de Duero (740m) teve ontem uma máxima de 2,0ºC.




Ferreiro disse:


> Acho imposiveis esas temperaturas no norte de Grecia a primeiros de janeiro.



Não acho nada impossível.

Se não repara:







Que máximas terão tido regiões do norte da Grécia e até mesmo da Bulgária aos 1000-1500m de altitude nesse dia? 
É pena na Grécia a rede de estações meteorológicas ser deficiente.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 16:04)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> Concordo que a Grécia seja mais fria no inverno que a Península Ibérica. O frio da sibéria chega lá mais rapidamente que aqui. Para chegar aqui tem que atravessar toda a Europa.
> 
> O que não concordo é que digas que é impossível eles terem tido temperaturas tão altas como as que às vezes temos. Quando a ISO 14 lhes entra pelo território a dentro, a temperatura em altura também dispara, só que não há estações para medir.
> E por isso é que te disse que dia 6, apesar de aos 1500m teres registado 20ºC, aos 700m (Sárdon de Duero) a máxima foi de 2,0ºC.





Quen o sabe?, aquí superaram os 20ºC, em Grecia nao sabemos. Nao sempre ISO 12 significa 20ºC a 1500 metros. 
Cantas vezes acontece uma ISO 12 na península ibérica e na grega? Sospeito que na iberica acontece mais vezes, ja que as nosas medias invernais a igualdade de latitude e altitude sao mais suaves, sobre todo se comparamos o norte de Espanha/Portugal com o norte de Grecia/sul de Bulgaria.

Em Reinosa (a cidade mais nivosa da península ibérica) 850 metros e 43º norte aínda nao nevou no solo no que levamos de outono-inverno




Em Burgos 890 metros (a capital provincial mais fría) somente teve um día com neve no solo até agora.

Pelo contrario em Nevrokopi 510 metros e 41º norte agora mesmo nao ha neve, mais esteve quase todo o mes de dezembro com neve no solo.

Há uma diferença enorme.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Quen o sabe?, aquí superaram os 20ºC, em Grecia nao sabemos. Nao sempre ISO 12 significa 20ºC a 1500 metros.
> Cantas vezes acontece uma ISO 12 na península ibérica e na grega? Sospeito que na iberica acontece mais vezes, ja que as nosas medias invernais a igualdade de latitude e altitude sao mais suaves, sobre todo se comparamos o norte de Espanha/Portugal com o norte de Grecia/sul de Bulgaria.



Em média a T850hPa no inverno é mais baixa na Grécia do que na Península Ibérica.
No entanto, se por um lado a Grécia está sujeita ao frio do norte, sendo que neste momento até está com uma ISO -10ºC no norte do país, por outro também está sujeita a massas de ar quente que por vezes vêm do deserto.

Massas quentes que chegam inclusive à Bulgária.
Se não repara, a média das máximas em Janeiro em Madrid é de 9,7ºC. Em Sofia é de 3ºC.
No entanto o recorde das máximas em ambas as cidades é de 19ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Agora mesmo neva em Atenas. Cando nevará em Lisboa?

http://www.grreporter.info/en/happy_first_snow_athens/8511


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 17:46)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Interessante mapa de días de neve no solo no pasado inverno 2011-2012. A comparaçao entre a península ibérica e a península balcánica (Grecia inclusive) é cair no ridículo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Agora mesmo neva em Atenas. Cando nevará em Lisboa?



Ferreiro estás inscrito no MeteoPT desde 2010 e estás sempre a falar da mesma coisa, porquê insistir já todos percebemos o teu ponto de vista. A Península Ibérica tem pouca neve quando comparada com a maioria da Europa o que é normal dado a sua posição Geográfica e à enorme influência Atlântica que possui, não te parece que estranho era se fosse ao contrario? 
O que vai safando a Península Ibérica em parte são as zonas montanhosas e os planaltos, principalmente em Espanha, senão a neve seria ainda mais rara nos nossos países. 

Saludos!


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Agora mesmo neva em Atenas. Cando nevará em Lisboa?



Quando nevará? não sei.. mas sei que nevou em 2006 e 2007 em Lisboa 

Infelizmente é muito raro, tivemos mais de 50 anos sem a ver cair em Lisboa.


----------



## Cluster (8 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Infelizmente não deve ter durado muito e derreteu logo porque nem consegui assistir ao fenómeno


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



MSantos disse:


> Quando nevará? não sei.. mas sei que nevou em 2006 e 2007 em Lisboa
> 
> Infelizmente é muito raro, tivemos mais de 50 anos sem a ver cair em Lisboa.
> 
> Neve em Lisboa - YouTube



Boa recordação

Lembro-me bem de 2006, cheguei a registar -1,5ºC (ás 15/16h)na zona da Peninha (cota 470m),isto na Serra de Sintra, e ainda fiz pequenas bolas de neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



MSantos disse:


> Ferreiro estás inscrito no MeteoPT desde 2010 e estás sempre a falar da mesma coisa, porquê insistir já todos percebemos o teu ponto de vista. A Península Ibérica tem pouca neve quando comparada com a maioria da Europa o que é normal dado a sua posição Geográfica e à enorme influência Atlântica que possui, não te parece que estanho era se fosse ao contrario?
> O que vai safando a Península Ibérica em parte são as zonas montanhosas e os planaltos, principalmente em Espanha, senão a neve seria ainda mais rara nos nossos países.
> 
> Saludos!



Nao é o meu ponto de vista, é a realidade 
Acho que é um tema interessante e quero fazer a comparaçao entre os dous territorios todo o inverno.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Boa noite

Queria apenas dar o meu ponto de vista sobre o tema neve no solo, ou quantidade de neve no solo...

Há mais de 30 anos atrás, as quedas de neve na península Ibérica eram reconhecidamente abundantes e frequentes, nomeadamente na meseta ibérica e zonas serranas.
As montanhas do norte de Portugal era conhecidas por apresentarem acumulados de neve 1 metro, por vezes bem mais, que se aguentavam largas semanas ou meses no solo. Mesmo em zonas de media montanha (abaixo dos 1000 metros de altitude) raros eram os invernos em que não caiam quantidades de neve elevadas, em que povoações ficavam isoladas durante semanas - a zona da Peneda-Gerês-Larouco era assim conhecida.
Se na latitude do norte de Portugal era assim, porque não acreditar que no maciço montanhoso do norte de Espanha, na cordilheira Cantábrica (por exemplo ao redor de Reinosa), as quedas de neve pudessem ser ainda maiores?

A situação da península, com a proximidade atlântica, também permite maior pluviosidade que as zonas dos Balcãs. Com mais frio do que aquele que temos actualmente certamente muita da pluviosidade cairia sob a forma de neve nas montanhas.

Acho que seria sensato pensar nisto e não apenas com a realidade que conhecemos nos anos mais próximos.

Relembro que nos anos 60 a Serra da Estrela tinha uma estação de esqui, plenamente funcionante, à cota 1500. Hoje em dia até à cota 2000 é difícil existirem condições para a prática de esqui...


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Cluster disse:


> Infelizmente não deve ter durado muito e derreteu logo porque nem consegui assistir ao fenómeno



Também eu (onde vivia), não vi nada.
Na altura deu grande polémica, pois parece que quando disse isso às pessoas elas não gostaram. O que elas queriam que eu dissesse, é que sim, que tinha nevado e que os passeios estavam brancos. Se calhar queriam que eu fizesse um boneco de neve, para elas verem.
Parece que na zona, ninguém percebeu se nevou ou não, talvez tivesse sido sleet e não neve.
Assim já são mais de 50 anos, sem ver neve naquela zona.

Agora sei que houve partes de Lisboa, em que nevou. Mas na maior parte dos casos, caía e derretia passados uns minutos. 
Oficialmente e segundo o IM, em Lisboa, a temperatura nem chegou a estar negativa.
Contudo, acredito que no cimo da Serra de Sintra e em alguma zona mais fria, podem ter estado valores negativos.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Queria apenas dar o meu ponto de vista sobre o tema neve no solo, ou quantidade de neve no solo...
> 
> ...



Os anos 50, 60 e 70 foram muito mais fríos que os actuais, nao somente na península ibérica, tambem em toda Europa.
Perto da cidade de Reinosa há um resort de ski: Alto Campoo. Agora mesmo está fechado por falta de neve, o mesmo aconteceu os janeiros anteriores (desde que eu participo no foro meteopt, já 3 anos). É um desastre, contrariamente a informaçao dada pelo meu caro compatriota, a maioria dos invernos tem que fechar parcialmente ou totalmente por falta de neve, e estamos falando de uma estaçao de ski que tem uma altitude mínima de 1650 metros e uma máxima de 2125 metros.
O excepcional é um inverno que nao tenha que fechar por falta de neve, o habitual é que quase sempre chega um día durante o inverno que fica sem neve.

Nos próximos días parece que podería nevar no norte de Espanha, estarei pendente das webcams de Reinosa, que aínda nao teve neve este inverno.

Hoje Alto Campoo (altitude da webcam 1650 metros)


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2013 às 21:10)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Samarina 1425 metros hoje, em que pese o sol, a neve nao derrete desde o 2 de dezembro





Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros. Podería nevar a semana próxima, veremos cantos días aguanta a neve no solo...


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jan 2013 às 13:37)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

A cidade grega de Nevrokopi 560 metros e 41º norte, esteve boa parte de dezembro nevada, ainda que a finais do mes perdeu a coberta de neve no solo mas hoje recupera a neve





A esa latitude e altitude na penínsuba ibérica temos Zamora. Zamora tem habitualmente neve no solo 1 o 2 días cada ano, algums anos 0 días...

Por outra parte, Reinosa mais ao norte e a mais altitude (850 metros) segue com 0 días de neve neste inverno


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Segue a neve em Nevrokopi 560 metros (Grecia)





Acho que ja sao ums 25 días com neve no solo de Nevrokopi, nao é um dado exacto ja que nao os contei, mas acho que é uma cifra realista.
Pelo contrario os equivalentes ibéricos: Bragança, Zamora... 0 días


Reinosa 857 metros pode ter neve nos próximos días, hoje segue com 0 días neste outono-inverno


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Mesma situaçao a 1500 metros e 40º norte

Samarina 1425 metros um día mais com neve no solo






Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros um día mais sem neve no solo


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2013 às 19:49)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Este ano está mesmo miserável para a Península Ibérica à semelhança do ano passado. Parece que após bons Invernos sofremos sempre o reverso da medalha.   No entanto ainda falta muito Inverno pela frente! Não acredito em nada de excepcional pois está visto que o nosso clima obedece a padrões que normalmente não são quebrados em poucos meses mas pode ser que tudo se altere nas próximas semanas.
Enfim temos de nos habituar a viver com mais "bicho na terra" que o resto da Europa digo isto porque segundo dizem a neve no solo mata a bicharada!
Quanto ao clima, parece que nesta década tem sido mais quente mas segundo estudos isto parece que é ciclíco. Não há nada como contar com observações fiáveis e depois tirar conclusões


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2013 às 13:11)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



trovoadas disse:


> Este ano está mesmo miserável para a Península Ibérica à semelhança do ano passado. Parece que após bons Invernos sofremos sempre o reverso da medalha.   No entanto ainda falta muito Inverno pela frente! Não acredito em nada de excepcional pois está visto que o nosso clima obedece a padrões que normalmente não são quebrados em poucos meses mas pode ser que tudo se altere nas próximas semanas.
> Enfim temos de nos habituar a viver com mais "bicho na terra" que o resto da Europa digo isto porque segundo dizem a neve no solo mata a bicharada!
> Quanto ao clima, parece que nesta década tem sido mais quente mas segundo estudos isto parece que é ciclíco. Não há nada como contar com observações fiáveis e depois tirar conclusões



Por iso as medias climáticas sao de 30 anos. Com esas medias Florina na Grecia a 600 metros e 41ºnorte tem 0,5ºC em janeiro, e os equivalentes ibéricos: Zamora ou Bragança quase 5ºC.

Zamora
Bragança


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje neva na península ibérica.
Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros




Por suposto, outro día com neve no solo en Samarina 1425 metros




Tambem neve em Nevrokopi 560 metros





Pelo contrario sem neve nos equivalentes ibéricos: Bragança ou Zamora. Sim neva, ainda que sem permanecer no solo, em Reinosa 850 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Uma hora foi a permanencia da neve no solo em Reinosa, uma hora depois da ultima imagem agora nao fica nada de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

2º día de neve em Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros. Pelo contrario sem neve em Reinosa 850 metros









Na Grecia, Samarina 1425 metros e Nevrokopi 560 metros continuam com neve


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje día muito mais quente na Grecia, o ar frío do norte que entra na península ibérica tem como consequencia que na Grecia chega ar quente do sul. Aínda assim há neve um día mais em Nevrokopi 560 metros e Samarina 1425 metros








Na p. ibérica Navarredonda 1525 metros começa a perder a neve, somente 3 días depois da chegada do frío e a neve, e Reinosa 850 metros nem sequer consigue estar nevada


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2013 às 18:22)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Ferreiro, algures neste tópico já te disseram que Nevrokopi está num enorme poço de ar frio, e que há anos em que até consegue ter médias das mínimas mais baixas que Helsínquia. 
Mas Nevrokopi é um caso extremo da Grécia. Se procurares bem, vais quer que não encontras exemplo igual.
Por exemplo, praticamente à mesma latitude que Nevrokopi e a 830m de altitude, tens Vounochori, Kavala, um exemplo já daquilo que normalmente acontece na Grécia.

Nevou na madrugada de dia 11 e às 10h30 da manhã já a neve tinha derretido toda.
Não voltou a nevar mais.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> Ferreiro, algures neste tópico já te disseram que Nevrokopi está num enorme poço de ar frio, e que há anos em que até consegue ter médias das mínimas mais baixas que Helsínquia.
> Mas Nevrokopi é um caso extremo da Grécia. Se procurares bem, vais quer que não encontras exemplo igual.
> Por exemplo, praticamente à mesma latitude que Nevrokopi e a 830m de altitude, tens Vounochori, Kavala, um exemplo já daquilo que normalmente acontece na Grécia.
> 
> ...



Reinosa é reconhecida como a cidade mais fría e com mais neve de Espanha, pelo que comparo reinosa com a cidade grega mais fria que eu conheço: Nevrokopi.  Nao vou comparar uma cidade fría espanhola com uma temperada grega. Bastante é que as cidades gregas ficam a menor altitude e latitude. Em todo caso, cantos días com neve no solo teve Vonochouri em dezembro? Reinosa teve 0 días.

Em realidade Nevrokopi nao é a única cidade grega assim de fría, ja que Florina pode ser igual de fría. Em janeiro de 2012 a temperatura media foi de -5ºC em Florina (mesma temperatura que em Nevrokopi). Na Grecia há mais de um poço frío.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Reinosa é reconhecida como a cidade mais fría e com mais neve de Espanha, pelo que comparo reinosa com a cidade grega mais fria que eu conheço: Nevrokopi.  Nao vou comparar uma cidade fría espanhola com uma temperada grega. Bastante é que as cidades gregas ficam a menor altitude e latitude. Em todo caso, cantos días com neve no solo teve Vonochouri em dezembro? Reinosa teve 0 días.
> 
> Em realidade Nevrokopi nao é a única cidade grega assim de fría, ja que Florina pode ser igual de fría. Em janeiro de 2012 a temperatura media foi de -5ºC em Florina (mesma temperatura que em Nevrokopi). Na Grecia há mais de um poço frío.



Vounochouri teve também 0 dias de neve em Dezembro.






Reinosa pode ser considerada, em senso comum, a mais fria cidade espanhola, mas de certeza que algures nos Pirenéus haverão poços de frio cujas temperaturas serão bem mais baixas que em Reinosa.
Por exemplo, quais são as médias para Vielha e Mijaran, alguém sabe? E dias de neve no solo?


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2013 às 13:48)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> Vounochouri teve também 0 dias de neve em Dezembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielha está a mais altitude que Reinosa, a quase 1000 metros (975), ainda asim tem as mesmas temperaturas no inverno que Reinosa

Reinosa
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-reino.htm
Viella
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-viell.htm

Mais de 2ºC no mes mais frío (janeiro) em anos mais fríos que os actuais.

Acho que no norte da Grecia e sul da Bulgaria a 1000 metros as temperaturas medias de janeiro sao de varios grados negativos, acho que aproximadamente de -2ºC, ja que a 600 metros sao de 0ºC.
Se a temperatura é mais fría tambem a neve permanece mais tempo no solo, é algo indiscutivel.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2013 às 13:50)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje derreteu a neve na cidade grega de Nevrokopi, algo logico ja que alí têm ar muito temperado procedente do sul.
O triste é que con ar frío em Reinosa nao consegue nevar.

Pelo contrario esta noite nevou em Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros. Hoje a webcam de Samarina nao funciona.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje derreteu a neve na cidade grega de Nevrokopi, algo logico ja que alí têm ar muito temperado procedente do sul.
> O triste é que con ar frío em Reinosa nao consegue nevar.



Que ar frio?

A temperatura aos 850hPa em Reinosa ronda os +4ºC.






Já agora, em Nevrokopi a temperatura aos 850hPa também está nos +4ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje, mas uns días atrás no norte da Espanha a temperatura aos 850hpa era inferior a 0ºC. Pelo contrario, ontem a temperatura no norte de Grecia era superior aos 4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2013 às 15:20)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje, mas uns días atrás no norte da Espanha a temperatura aos 850hpa era inferior a 0ºC. Pelo contrario, ontem a temperatura no norte de Grecia era superior aos 4ºC.



Quando?
Ontem, aos 850hPa a temperatura em Nevrokopi não ultrapassou os 5ºC.

Há uns dias atrás, dia 8, a temperatura aos 850hPa no norte da Grécia era de -12ºC. No norte de Espanha era de +10ºC.
Isso sim, eram anomalias de ar frio e ar quente.

Mas como já referi posição geográfica da Grécia faz com que esta seja mais sujeita a entradas de ar frio do que a Península Ibérica. O que não significa que a Grécia não esteja também sujeita a entrada de ar quente vindo do sul.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2013 às 15:54)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

No norte de Espanha ontem e sobre todo 2 e 3 días atrás as isos a 850 foram inferiores a 0ºC.
Mas a mim as isos nao me interesam, o que sim me interesa e os días de neve no solo. Na temporada 2012/2013 Reinosa leva até agora somente 1 hora com neve no solo, uma cidade a 850 metros e 43º norte.
Pelo contrario, Nevrokopi a 560 metros e 41º norte leva mais de 25 días com neve no solo.
Parece ser que há alguns aos que este resultado nao gusta.

O próximo ano pode que compare o norte de Grecia com Vielha, ja que Reinosa a maioria dos invernos tem un resultado de días de neve péssimo.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

De novo neva em Samarina (Grecia) a 1425 metros e 40º norte, pelo contrario ja derreteu a neve nos equivalentes ibéricos e depois de 4 días desde a nevada: Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros, Cantalojas 1320 metros (41º norte), etc.

NAVARREDONDA 




CANTALOJAS




SAMARINA




Hoje nem Reinosa nem Nevrokopi têm neve.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 11:34)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> No norte de Espanha ontem e sobre todo 2 e 3 días atrás as isos a 850 foram inferiores a 0ºC.
> Mas a mim as isos nao me interesam, o que sim me interesa e os días de neve no solo. Na temporada 2012/2013 Reinosa leva até agora somente 1 hora com neve no solo, uma cidade a 850 metros e 43º norte.
> Pelo contrario, Nevrokopi a 560 metros e 41º norte leva mais de 25 días com neve no solo.
> Parece ser que há alguns aos que este resultado nao gusta.



Não sei se gostam ou deixam de gostar.
A mim o que me interessa é ter uma opinião isenta, ou seja, sem qualquer preferência.

Como sabes ter neve no solo não significa que seja necessariamente mais frio. Mas sim, Nevrokopi é um lugar extremo e interessante, mas como já o disse, não é representativo do norte da Grécia, visto a esmagadora maioria da área do norte da Grécia a essa altitude (e mesmo a 1000m de altitude) não ter esses acumulados da neve que Nevrokopi tem. Até já te dei um exemplo de uma localidade a 830m. 



Ferreiro disse:


> De novo neva em Samarina (Grecia) a 1425 metros e 40º norte, pelo contrario ja derreteu a neve nos equivalentes ibéricos e depois de 4 días desde a nevada: Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros, Cantalojas 1320 metros (41º norte), etc.



Benasque a 1100m (42,6ºN)


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2013 às 14:07)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Sinto, porem nao é certo, todo o norte de Grecia e muito mais frío que a península ibérica a mesma latitude e altitude. Florina tem similares temperaturas que Nevrokopi, e Florina está muito longe de Nevrokopi (a mais de 200 km em linha recta). E nao o digo eu, senom AEMET e HNMS. O teu exemplo está muito mais perto da costa que da fronteira norte com Bulgaria, e ademais nao sabemos as temperaturas, pode ser un local seco. 

Benasque tem estes días uma boa nevada, pero antes de estes días nao teve apenas neve (e os dous invernos anteriores foram aínda piores). Ademais a temperatura media dos meses de inverno de Benasque é mais elevada que as das cidades do norte de Grecia pesse a muita maior altitude de Benasque.

Nao te preocupes, que o ano próximo comparo com Vielha e com Benasque. Vielha pode ter um bom número de días de neve (aínda que nunca como os Balcaes a mesma latitude e altitude), porem Benasque é um desastre em días de neve num inverno promedio.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2013 às 15:02)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Tambem Samarina fica muito longe de Nevrokopi. Samarina está nevada desde o 2 de dezembro, o que significa que 30 días em dezembro + 17 días em janeiro = 47 días nevados ininterruptamente. É admiravel, ja que o inverno este ano nao é especialmente frío na Grecia e nos Balcaes (muito menos frío que o ano pasado).

Pelo contrario, nos equivalentes ibéricos, Navarredonda de Gredos, Cantalojas e demais locais do sistema Central e Ibérico á mesma latitude e altitude somente houve 2 nevadas, a primeira a finais de dezembro que permaneceu 4/5 días no solo (segundo os locais) e esta última que tambem permaneceu 4 ou 5 días. Em total 10 días. Sempre falando das horas de luz no día (pode ser que em alguma noite nevara sem decatarme).


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 17:45)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Tambem Samarina fica muito longe de Nevrokopi. Samarina está nevada desde o 2 de dezembro, o que significa que 30 días em dezembro + 17 días em janeiro = 47 días nevados ininterruptamente. É admiravel, ja que o inverno este ano nao é especialmente frío na Grecia e nos Balcaes (muito menos frío que o ano pasado).
> 
> Pelo contrario, nos equivalentes ibéricos, Navarredonda de Gredos, Cantalojas e demais locais do sistema Central e Ibérico á mesma latitude e altitude somente houve 2 nevadas, a primeira a finais de dezembro que permaneceu 4/5 días no solo (segundo os locais) e esta última que tambem permaneceu 4 ou 5 días. Em total 10 días. Sempre falando das horas de luz no día (pode ser que em alguma noite nevara sem decatarme).



Pode não estar a ser especialmente frio, mas ainda assim tem sido mais frio que na Península Ibérica (a nível de anomalias). Dezembro foi mais frio e Janeiro está a ser muito mais frio. 

Além disso, há algo que te estás a esquecer: a precipitação! Repara na anomalia:






Sem chuva, não há neve. 
Chuva + frio = Muita neve, obviamente.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2013 às 20:12)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Cando nao é a precipitaçao é a temperatura, quase todos os anos falha algo. Podes buscar todas as xustifaçaos que queiras, sempre que compares as temperaturas invernais e o número de días de neve no solo na península ibérica e na península balcánica (Grecia inclusive) sempre vai perder a peninsula ibérica. Pode ser que algum ano raro gane a ibérica, porem o inmensa maioría dos invernos ganará a balcánica em ambos conceptos.

Aquí temos os días de neve em Benasque neste outono-inverno 2012-2013. Links:

Novembro 0 días
http://www.barrabes.com/webcam/webcam.asp?fecha=20121129

Dezembro 5 días (ou 6 sendo generoso)
http://www.barrabes.com/webcam/webcam.asp?fecha=20121201

Janeiro 5 días (até agora)
http://www.barrabes.com/webcam/webcam.asp?fecha=20130101

Total 10 días (ou 11 sendo generosos), a uma altitude de 1140 metros e 42º norte. Este ano creo que está a ser melhor que os 2 últimos invernos, ou é que ja nao te lembras da falta de neve dos dous últimos invernos na vertente sul dos Pirineus (o vale de Arán, na vertente norte, teve mais días com neve á mesma altitude).


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Cando nao é a precipitaçao é a temperatura, quase todos os anos falha algo. Podes buscar todas as xustifaçaos que queiras, sempre que compares as temperaturas invernais e o número de días de neve no solo na península ibérica e na península balcánica (Grecia inclusive) sempre vai perder a peninsula ibérica. Pode ser que algum ano raro gane a ibérica, porem o inmensa maioría dos invernos ganará a balcánica em ambos conceptos.
> 
> Aquí temos os días de neve em Benasque neste outono-inverno 2012-2013. Links:
> 
> ...



Eheh!
O ano está a ser péssimo em termos de precipitação e de neve, mais ainda assim é melhor que os últimos 2 invernos. Só isso diz tudo. 

*Ferreiro*, eu não nego que o norte e interior Grego seja mais frio que a Península Ibérica. Já disse isso "n" vezes. Até já disse que a nível anual, e por o interior da Grécia ser muito montanhoso, a temperatura média da Grécia deve ser idêntica à de Espanha, mesmo tendo a Grécia elevadas temperaturas no verão.

O que me faz confusão é estares sempre a comparar as coisas como se se tratasse de um jogo de futebol.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2013 às 13:40)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Eu vou seguir sumando os días de neve no solo, ja que é um tema interessante para mim. Ademais nos próximos días teremos bastantes días com neve nos locais ibéricos. Entendo que haverá outras pessoas ás que nao interesse nada este tema, porem esas pessoas nao deveriam entrar neste post. Aquí nao há obrigaçao de participar.


Hoje há muita neve em Samarina




Nos locais equivalente ibéricos (Sistema Central e Sistema Ibérico, provincias de Ávila, SEgovia, Madrid, Guadalajara, Cuenca ou Teruel) nao há nada de neve um día mais 





Tampouco há neve em Reinosa ou Nevrokopi.

Sim há neve em Benasque, ainda que com muita reduçao da espessura, ja que hoje esta chovendo.




A suma está assim

Samarina 48 días
Nevrokopi entre 25-28 (este dado é aproximado ja que empecei o seguimente desta cidade tarde)
Benasque 11 días
Navarredonda 10 días
Reinosa 1

Nao sabería dicir cantos días com neve levam em vielha, porem mais que em Benasque con total seguridade, ja que a vertente norte dos Pirineus tem mais neve que a sul quase todos os anos.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2013 às 13:20)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

A borrasca Gong trae neve a Navarredonda de Gredos





Benasque continúa com neve no solo




Samarina tambem





A suma está assim:
Samarina 49 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 12 dias
Navarredonda 11 dias
Reinosa 1 dia

Nevrokopi e Reinosa sem neve


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jan 2013 às 13:50)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje sumam dia de neve no solo Samarina, Navarredonda de Gredos e Benasque.

Sem embargo, em Reinosa nao há neve a esta hora, e aínda que nevou (pouca cousa) nas horas de noite, eu somente sumo día de neve se tem neve nas horas centrais do dia.






A suma fica assim

Samarina 50 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 13 dias
Navarredonda 12 dias
Reinosa 1 dia


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2013 às 13:31)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

A neve nao consigue permanecer no solo em Reinosa, webcam de agora





Navarredonda, Benasque e Samarina um día mais com neve. Nevrokopi sem neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Como todos ja sabem hoje nevou bastante na península ibérica, inclusive nevou em Lugo a menos de 500 metros. Porem, a neve segue com problemas para permanecer no solo em Reinosa 850 metros. Como som generoso, sumo día de neve alí.







Todos os locais, excepto Nevrokopi, sumam día de neve

Samarina 52 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 15 dias
Navarredonda 14 dias
Reinosa 2 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2013 às 14:44)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Ontem havía neve em todos os locais ibéricos e no grego de Samarina. Hoje é parecido, aínda que Reinosa ja está outra vez sem neve





Samarina 54 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 17 dias
Navarredonda 16 dias
Reinosa 3 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2013 às 13:35)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Continuo com os días de neve

Hoje há neve em Navarredonda (porem com temperatura de 5ºC, nao permanecerá no solo muitos dias mais), Benasque e Samarina.
Sem neve em Reinosa e Nevrokopi.
















Samarina 55 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 18 dias
Navarredonda 17 dias
Reinosa 3 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje há neve em Samarina, Benasque e Navarredonda. Sem neve em Nevrokopi e Reinosa.












Número de dias com neve no solo
Samarina 56 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 19 dias
Navarredonda 18 dias
Reinosa 3 dias
Burgos 3 dias
León 3 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jan 2013 às 13:23)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Sofia (Bulgaria) fica a 42º norte e 580 metros, ou seja que fica a menor latitude e altitude que Reinosa (43º norte e 850 metros).
Nao está sendo um inverno frío na península Balcanica, e depois de dias de tempo anormalmente quente regresa a neva á capital búlgara

Hoje





Sofía em que pese a este inverno temperado e a ilha de calor (é uma grande cidade) leva um total de 44 dias com neve no solo
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2013&mes=1&day=27&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2012&mes=12&day=28&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Em Navarredonda de Gredos apenas fica neve, porem sou generoso e contabilizo como dia de neve no solo. Samarina e Benasque continuam com neve de verdade.







A suma total:
*Samarina 57 dias
Sofia 44 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 20 dias
Navarredonda 19 dias
Reinosa 3 dias
Burgos 3 dias
León 3 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Jan 2013 às 15:17)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Samarina e Sofia continuam com neve. Benasque aínda suma dia de neve no solo, porem ja pouca neve fica





Navarredonda de Gredos, Reinosa, Burgos, León e Nevrokopi sem neve. 


*Samarina 58 dias
Sofia 45 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 21 dias
Navarredonda 19 dias
Reinosa 3 dias
Burgos 3 dias
León 3 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2013 às 16:43)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Sem neve em Benasque, somente restos que nao posso somar como dia de neve no solo, aínda que somo os dous últimos anteriores como dia de neve





Com muita neve aínda em Samarina


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Até o último día de janeiro a soma fica assim

*Samarina 61 dias
Sofia 48 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 23 dias
Navarredonda 19 dias
Reinosa 3 dias
Burgos 3 dias
León 3 dias
Madrid 0 dias*


----------



## fishisco (31 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Madrid 0? Madrid e Lisboa devem ser as únicas capitais europeias que não viram neve este inverno não?

onde fica Nevrokopi?


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



fishisco disse:


> Madrid 0? Madrid e Lisboa devem ser as únicas capitais europeias que não viram neve este inverno não?
> 
> onde fica Nevrokopi?



Madrid, Lisboa, Roma e Tirana (Albania).
No norte de Grecia, perto da fronteira com Bulgaria.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2013 às 21:51)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Aquí na Espanha ontem habia neve no solo em Benasque e Reinosa, e hoje em Benasque, Reinosa e Burgos. Porem sem neve em Madrid, León e Navarredonda de Gredos.

Na Grecia neve os tres dias em Samarina, e sem neve em Nevrokopi e Sofia.

*Samarina 64 dias
Sofia 48 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 25 dias
Navarredonda 19 dias
Reinosa 5 dias
Burgos 4 dias
León 3 dias
Madrid 0 dias*


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2013 às 11:10)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Samarina parece um paraíso para os amantes da neve e está praticamente à mesma altitude que as "nossas" Penhas Douradas(aprox. 1500m). Parece que aquela massa de continente para trás, faz toda a diferença.
Pelas imagens da webcam a acumulação de neve é brutal! Mais de 2 meses com neve no solo...isto sim é um Inverno!


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



trovoadas disse:


> Samarina parece um paraíso para os amantes da neve e está praticamente à mesma altitude que as "nossas" Penhas Douradas(aprox. 1500m). Parece que aquela massa de continente para trás, faz toda a diferença.
> Pelas imagens da webcam a acumulação de neve é brutal! Mais de 2 meses com neve no solo...isto sim é um Inverno!



Aínda que a Grecia é um país muito meridional, fica perto da Rusia, iso explica muitas coisas.

Hoje somente Samarina e Benasque têm neve no solo. Burgos e Reinosa ja perderam a pouca que había.





*Samarina 65 dias
Sofia 48 dias
Nevrokopi entre 25/28 dias
Benasque 26 dias
Navarredonda 19 dias
Reinosa 5 dias
Burgos 4 dias
León 3 dias
Madrid 0 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Ha uma cidade do sul de Italia com dados de neve em Ogimet, Trevico a 1000 metros e 41.0º norte

Nos últimos 90 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16263&ano=2013&mes=2&day=4&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16263&ano=2013&mes=1&day=5&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16263&ano=2012&mes=12&day=6&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Até agora leva 24 días com neve no solo

A latitude e altitude de Trevico é similar á de Segovia, Ávila ou Soria, cidades das que nao tenho dados de neve, mais estimo que levam uma cifra similar á de Burgos ou León (entre 3 ou 4 días).


----------



## fishisco (5 Fev 2013 às 11:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Madrid, Lisboa, Roma e Tirana (Albania).
> No norte de Grecia, perto da fronteira com Bulgaria.



nao nevou na albania e nevou em malta e chipre?


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2013 às 12:10)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



fishisco disse:


> nao nevou na albania e nevou em malta e chipre?



Em Malta e Chipre tampouco. Referiame ás capitais da Europa continental.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje somente há neve no solo em Benasque (pouca), Samarina e Trevico.
De Trevico nao temos webcam, pero sím a informaçao de Ogimet:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16263&ano=2013&mes=2&day=5&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

BENASQUE



SAMARINA




LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) *48 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) *27 dias*
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) *5 dias*
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) *4 dias*
León (916m, 42.4ºN) *3 dias*

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) *66 dias*
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre *25/28 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) *25 dias*
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) *19 dias*
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) *0 dias*


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2013 às 15:07)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Tal como se prevía neva no norte de Espanha, Benasque agora





Porem a neve fica por cima de 1000 metros, nem León nem Burgos nem Soria nem Segovia têm neve no solo, nem sequer em Reinosa (que mais que uma cidade é uma vila)





Navarredonda de Gredos a mais de 1500 metros tampouco tem neve





Trevico (Italia) e Samarina somam dia de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) *48 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) *28 dias*
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) *5 dias*
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) *4 dias*
León (916m, 42.4ºN) *3 dias*

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) *67 dias*
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre *25/28 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) *26 dias*
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) *19 dias*
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) *0 dias*


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Vê-se nevar neste momento em Reinosa com bastante intensidade.

E de manhã também tinha bastante neve, que entretanto derreteu na zona urbana.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2013 às 15:16)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> Vê-se nevar neste momento em Reinosa com bastante intensidade.
> 
> E de manhã também tinha bastante neve, que entretanto derreteu na zona urbana.



Certo, agora mesmo neva, somo pelo tanto dia de neve





Pelo contrario aínda sem neve em Burgos, León, Soria ou Segovia, cidades onde brilha o sol






LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) *48 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) *28 dias*
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) *6 dias*
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) *4 dias*
León (916m, 42.4ºN) *3 dias*

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) *67 dias*
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre *25/28 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) *26 dias*
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) *19 dias*
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) *0 dias*


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
> Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) *48 dias*
> Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) *28 dias*
> Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) *5 dias*
> ...



Na Europa para teres neve e frio não podes só contabilizar a Latitude,  devias considerar também a Longitude, quanto mais para Oeste maior a influência Atlântica logo menos frio e consequentemente menos neve.

Na minha opinião não faz muito sentido esta comparação sitemática, porque o resultado vai ser quase sempre o mesmo (mais neve nos Balcãs do que na Ibéria), é como comparar selecção espanhola de futebol com a de Andorra e ficar muito admirado pela Espanha ganhar sempre.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2013 às 16:15)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Sim, é certo, porem acontece que este inverno está a ser quente nos Balcas, pelo que tenho a curiosidade de se em um inverno assim a península Ibérica pode ganhar ou nao. De momento a resposta é que nao.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2013 às 16:53)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Sim, é certo, porem acontece que este inverno está a ser quente nos Balcas, pelo que tenho a curiosidade de se em um inverno assim a península Ibérica pode ganhar ou nao. De momento a resposta é que nao.



Este Inverno também está a ser quente na Ibéria e o do ano passado foi muito seco. Embora sem dados acredito que num Inverno chuvoso com temperaturas bem abaixo da média (algo que não tem acontecido nos ultimos anos) é possivel nevar mais na Ibéria do que num Inverno seco nos Balcãs, mesmo que seja frio. Mas isto é apenas uma suposição e não tenho como prova-la.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

O inverno comenzou quente na Ibéria, porem agora mesmo ja nao se pode definir como quente, pelo menos no norte da Espanha, especialmente na regiao dos Pirineus, onde ja falam que é o inverno mais nevoso das últimas décadas.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 09:06)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Ao fim uma boa nevada em REINOSA




A neve tambem chega a BURGOS




Porem sem neve em León, Soria e Segovia
SORIA



LEÓN



SEGOVIA


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Na regiao dos Balcas neva de novo em Samarina





Tambem em Trevico (Italia) somam um día mais de neve. Pelo contrario, seguem sem neve em Sofia e Nevrokopi.


----------



## fishisco (7 Fev 2013 às 10:14)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

48 dias com neve a 500m em sofia... que maravilha lol moramos mesmo num pais de sol


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2013 às 10:22)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

O Cebreiro (1300m), na Galiza, também já tem neve há uma série de dias.

Fuentes de Invierno, nos Picos da Europa, têm neve desde fins de Novembro, embora tenha havido 3 ou 4 dias com neve artificial como disse o Ferreiro algures. Ainda assim já deve ter ultrapassado os 60 dias de neve no solo aos 1500m.

Tem sido um bom inverno de neve nas vertentes norte dos Picos da Europa e Astúrias.
Infelizmente a precipitação fica toda retida lá, não avançando para o interior da península.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 11:07)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> O Cebreiro (1300m), na Galiza, também já tem neve há uma série de dias.
> 
> Fuentes de Invierno, nos Picos da Europa, têm neve desde fins de Novembro, embora tenha havido 3 ou 4 dias com neve artificial como disse o Ferreiro algures. Ainda assim já deve ter ultrapassado os 60 dias de neve no solo aos 1500m.
> 
> ...



Nao posso confirmar iso que dizes, ja que nao estive pendente da webcam de Fuentes de Invierno, aínda que dubido que tivera neve continua desde novembro, ja que outras webcams da Cantábrica a 1500 metros perderam a neve em dezembro. Em todo caso ja estamos falando dum lugar a 43ºnorte.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



fishisco disse:


> 48 dias com neve a 500m em sofia... que maravilha lol moramos mesmo num pais de sol



O inverno pasado foi muito melhor

DEZEMBRO 14 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=01&ndays=31

JANEIRO 31 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31

FEVEREIRO 29 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=02&day=29&ndays=31

MARÇO 8 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodr...99999&ord=DIR&ano=2012&mes=03&day=31&ndays=31

Em total 82 días com neve no solo a 550 metros e 42ºnorte!!!


----------



## fishisco (7 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

82 fevereiro teve 29 dias, falta ai um dia. mas a acumulacao e muy buena, 40cm durante 1 mes


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 11:50)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



fishisco disse:


> 82 fevereiro teve 29 dias, falta ai um dia. mas a acumulacao e muy buena, 40cm durante 1 mes



Certo, obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) *48 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) *29 dias*
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) *7 dias*
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) *5 dias*
León (916m, 42.4ºN) *4 dias*

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) *68 dias*
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre *25/28 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) *27 dias*
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) *20 dias*
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) *0 dias*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Boas Ferreiro, a titulo de curiosidade, a cidade de Pamplona vai com quantos dias de neve?


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2013 às 09:26)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ferreiro, a titulo de curiosidade, a cidade de Pamplona vai com quantos dias de neve?



Pamplona é provavelmente a cidade espanhola com mais dias de neve a essa altitude (menos de 500 metros), ja que está muito perto da França e dos Pirineus. Porem a essa altitude na Espanhaneva pouco.

Os dados de Ogimet dos últimos 90 dias
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08085&ano=2013&mes=2&day=8&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08085&ano=2013&mes=1&day=9&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08085&ano=2012&mes=12&day=11&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Segundo Ogimet 7 días con flocos de neve, porem somente 1 dia com acumulaçao no solo, aínda que hoje tambem acho que acumulou, pelo que 2 dias.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Seguimos com neve no norte de Espanha, somam dia de neve no solo em Benasque, Reinosa, Burgos e Pamplona (nova incorporaçao). Sem neve em Navarrredonda de Gredos, León, Soria, Segovia e Madrid.

Na Europa neva de novo em Sofia, tambem há neve em Samarina e em Trevico. Sem neve em Nevrokopi.

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) 49 dias
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 30 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 8 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 7 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 2 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) 69 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 20 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias

Em Burgos en realidade apenas fica algo da neve de ontem




Segovia




Soria




León


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

A webcam de Pamplona, onde ja nao fica neve a esta hora do dia. Agora é chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 18:33)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Pamplona é provavelmente a cidade espanhola com mais dias de neve a essa altitude (menos de 500 metros), ja que está muito perto da França e dos Pirineus. Porem a essa altitude na Espanhaneva pouco.
> 
> Os dados de Ogimet dos últimos 90 dias
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08085&ano=2013&mes=2&day=8&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2013 às 20:25)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Interesantes tambem os dados de Varna, o porto mais importante da Bulgaria, 22 dias com neve no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15552&ano=2013&mes=2&day=8&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15552&ano=2013&mes=1&day=9&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje na Espanha somam dia de neve, Benasque (muita neve), Reinosa (pouca) e Burgos (nevou um pouco pela manha, aínda que agora nao fica nada).
Pamplona, León, Soria, Segovia, Navarredonda de Gredos e Madrid sem neve.

Na Europa somam neve Sofia, Samarina e Trevico,


LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN)* 50 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 31 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 9 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 2 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) *70 dias*
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 29 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 20 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2013 às 14:07)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Na Espanha hoje somente Benasque e Reinosa têm neve

BENASQUE



REINOSA




Na Europa há neve em Samarina, Trevico e Sofia
SAMARINA


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2013 às 14:23)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *51 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 32 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 10 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 2 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *71 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 30 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 20 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2013 às 15:45)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje regresou a neve ao sistema Central, há neve agora em Navarredonda de Gredos, e nevou esta manha em Segovia, aínda que a esta hora apenas fica uma pouca sobre os telhados. Pelo contrario nao conseguiu nevar em Burgos, león ou Soria. 
Reinosa e Benasque seguen con neve.

SEgovia esta manha




Agora


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2013 às 15:51)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Sei que em Bragança nevou o dia 22 de janeiro (hoje tambem)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08575&ano=2013&mes=2&day=11&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Desconheço se a neve conseguiu acumular sobre o solo, porem somarei como día de neve enquanto alguem nao diga o contrario.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2013 às 16:51)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *52 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 33 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 11 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 2 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *72 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 31 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 21 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje tiveram neve em Benasque, Reinosa, Pamplona, Navarredonda, Sofia, Trevico e Samarina.

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *53 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 34 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 3 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *73 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 32 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 22 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Hoje Navarredonda aínda tinha neve esta manha, agora algum resto




Muito triste se comparamos á mesma latitude e altitude, Samarina na Grecia




Reinosa perdeu a pouca neve que tinha


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *54 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 35 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42ºN) 3 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *74 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 33 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2013 às 15:19)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*

Muita neve aínda nos Pireneus, pelo que Benasque soma dia con neve no solo, aínda que é o único local ibérico dos que sigo que hoje mantem neve





Na Europa somente Samarina e Trevico têm neve

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *54 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 36 dias
Varna (41m, na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 3 dias

LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *75 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 34 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



Ferreiro disse:


> Muita neve aínda nos Pireneus, pelo que Benasque soma dia con neve no solo, aínda que é o único local ibérico dos que sigo que hoje mantem neve



Não sabes quanto tem O Cebreiro aí na Galiza? Também já vai com uma série deles.

Fuentes de Invierno continua atolado de neve. Em nível de dias de neve deve estar idêntico a Samarina.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2013 às 20:04)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*



AnDré disse:


> Não sabes quanto tem O Cebreiro aí na Galiza? Também já vai com uma série deles.
> 
> Fuentes de Invierno continua atolado de neve. Em nível de dias de neve deve estar idêntico a Samarina.



Nao sei cantos dias com neve soma Cebreiro. O próximo ano farei seguimento de Cebreiro. 

Sim, Fuentes de Inverno soma muitos dias com neve, aínda que a comparaçao com Samarina é dificil ja que Fuentes de Invierno fica a 43ºnorte e Samarina a 40ºnorte


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2013 às 15:46)

O problema com Cebreiro é que aínda que teve bastantes dias com neve no solo, é muito irregular, e por exemplo agora apenas fica neve





Fuente de Invierno tem o problema que nao é um local habitado, é um resort de ski, e nao sei que porcentagem da neve que mostra a webcam é artificial.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2013 às 15:50)

Barcelona e San Sebastián sao as cidades costeiras da península ibérica que mais probabilidades têm de ver nevar, promedio 1971-2000 de 1 nevada/ano. Aínda assim este ano levam 0 nevadas

San Sebastián
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08029&ano=2013&mes=2&day=15&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08029&ano=2013&mes=1&day=16&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Barcelona
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08029&ano=2013&mes=1&day=16&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08181&ano=2013&mes=1&day=16&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2013 às 16:09)

Aínda fica neve nas umbrias de Benasque




Pelo contrario, apenas algum resto nas áreas onde brilha o sol




Aínda assim, sou generoso, e somo dia de neve em Benasque


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *54 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 3 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *77 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 36 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 25/28 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2013 às 13:35)

Lamentavelmente a webcam de Samarina fica out desde faz 5 dias. Con toda seguridade fica neve em Samarina, e muita, de fato está nevando agora mesmo nas montanhas da Grecia, webcam de Kleisouras 1180 metros





Porem se nos próximos dias nao arrumam a webcam terei que fechar este seguimento.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

Benasque somente tem restos de neve en zonas de umbria, porem eu ja nao acho que iso seja dia de neve, assim que nao soma.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

Começa a nevar e acumular no solo em Nevrokopi, na Grecia





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Benasque somente tem restos de neve en zonas de umbria, porem eu ja nao acho que iso seja dia de neve, assim que nao soma.



Acho que só se deve contar quando efectivamente há neve.
Há um fórum espanhol que para Benasque tem apenas 32 dias de neve no solo, ou seja, estão a ser mais rigorosos. 

No entanto têm outras localidades com muitos mais dias.

No dia 17 de Fevereiro:



> Montgarri (1640 m): 83
> Naut Aran umbría (1260 m): 81
> Bagergue Alto (1410 m) : 74
> Espierba la Sarra-Casart (1190 m): 71
> ...



Fonte: Días suelo nevado pueblos y refugios pirenaicos tp 2012/2013


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

Boas,
Vejam como está o dia em Manzaneda (Galiza), também coberta de neve: 


http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/cabeza-de-manzaneda


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2013 às 18:13)

Hoje tambem soma Sofia

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 3 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *80 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 39 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 26/29 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Hoje somente somam Samarina e Trevico

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 3 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *81 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 40 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 26/29 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2013 às 14:50)

Felizmente a webcam de Samarina volve a trabalhar. Esta é a imagem de hoje





Samarina e Trevico sao os únicos locais que sigo que hoje têm neve no solo


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2013 às 14:41)

Manha chegará a neve aos locais ibéricos, porem hoje aínda nao temos neve.
Somente somam Samarina e Trevico. Porem tambem em Nevrokopi hoje fica neve






LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 12 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 3 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *83 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 42 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 23 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 4/5 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 3/4 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2013 às 15:41)

O ar frío da Europa entrou esta noite na península ibérica, porem pouca neve.
Nevou, flocos, sem acumular no solo, na cidade de San Sebastián, tambem nos bairros a mais altitude de Barcelona. Mais ao sul pouca coisa, em Burgos, Segovia ou Soria tao pouca cantidade que as webcams nao mostram nenhuma neve ou somente um pouco de branco em algum telhado

Webcams de Burgos e Segovia







Sim nevou e acumulou em Reinosa e Navarredonda de Gredos, nao em Benasque


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Fev 2013 às 16:48)

No segundo día da onda de frío todo segue igual. Chegou o frío, porem decepcionante em neve.
Hoje conseguiu nevar e acumular no solo em Pamplona (menos de 1 cm), tambem segue com neve Reinosa, porem de novo sem neve nas webcams de Burgos, León, Soria e Segovia. Em Navarredonda de Gredos em que pese a os mais de 1500 metros, pela temperatura positiva de hoje quase nao fica neve. Tampouco conseguiu nevar na vertente sul dos Pireneus (Benasque)

Reinosa 850 metros




Burgos 890 metros




Navarredonda de Gredos 1525 metros (somo dia de neve, ainda que a cantidade é diminuta e a cobertura muito discontinua)




Benasque 1140 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Fev 2013 às 16:58)

Na Europa com neve os 2 dias em Samarina e Trevico

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN)* 55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 14 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 8 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 4 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 4 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *85 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 25 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 5/6 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 5/6dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 1 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Hoje em que pese ao frío somente há neve em Reinosa e Navarredonda de Gredos (pouca porem somo dia com neve) nos locais ibéricos, e em Samarina na Europa (Trevico, na Italia, perdeu a neve hoje).

Trevico:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16263&ano=2013&mes=2&day=25&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

Hoje nevou em moitos locais ibéricos, inclusive em Madrid (aínda que no aeroporto, Barajas, nao conseguiu acumular).

Agora mesmo aínda fica neve em Burgos




Pelo contrario ja derreteu a nevada de León, Segovia e Soria

León



Segovia


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 14:48)

Bragança soma um dia de neve no solo também


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

Obrigado MSantos

A Soma sigue assim. 

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 17 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 11 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *88 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 28 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 2 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2013 às 15:46)

Navarredonda de Gredos, Reinosa e Burgos na Espanha e Samarina na Grecia sao os únicos locais onde hoje fica neve. Tambem nevou esta manhá em Madrid e Sofia, porem sem acumular no solo.

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 **dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 18 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 12 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *89 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 29 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 2 dia
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## fishisco (28 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Madrid não teve neve? lisboa está cada vez mais sozinha como a unica capital da europa continental sem neve


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

fishisco disse:


> Madrid não teve neve? lisboa está cada vez mais sozinha como a unica capital da europa continental sem neve



Madrid (aeroporto) teve ontem flocos de neve, porem nao conseguiu acumular no solo, aínda que en certos bairros a maior altitude que o aeroporto (o centro de Madrid fica a mais altitude que o aeroporto) sim que ontem pela manhá conseguiu acumular.

Os dados de Madrid aeroporto

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2013&mes=2&day=28&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Fil (28 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> Navarredonda de Gredos, Reinosa e Burgos na Espanha e Samarina na Grecia sao os únicos locais onde hoje fica neve. Tambem nevou esta manhá em Madrid e Sofia, porem sem acumular no solo.



Em Bragança também houve neve no solo hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

Hoje aínda fica neve em Navarredonda de Gredos, Reinosa e Samarina.

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 19 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 12 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *90 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mar 2013 às 15:24)

Aínda fica uma pouca neve em Navarredonda de Gredos, tambem of course em Samarina (Grecia). Reinosa perdeu ontem a neve. Sao os únicos locais com neve. Ja poucos dias de neve veremos nos próximos meses e provavelmente somente nos locais a maior altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 22 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 12 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *94 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 34 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


Para a maioría deses locais a cifra actual vai ser a cifra definitiva


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

Hoje Navarredonda de Gredos perdeu a neve, era o único local ibérico dos que sigo que ontem aínda tinha neve.
Na Grecia, Samarina segue nevada.







LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 22 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 12 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *95 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 34 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

Esta noite pode nevar nos locais ibéricos, agora mesmo aínda nao ha neve em nenhum.
Na Grecia as altas temperaturas dos últimos días derreteram muita neve, porem em Samarina aínda fica bastante


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia *(550m, 42.4ºN) *55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 38 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 22 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 12 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 5 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *101 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 44 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 34 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 6/7 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2013 às 09:44)

Reinosa atolada de neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

Hoje nevou (com neve no solo) em Navarredonda de Gredos, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Reinosa e Benasque. Pelo contrario, León e Pamplona ficam hoje sem neve. Nem sequer flocos em Madrid.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mar 2013 às 19:52)

Nos locais ibéricos somente fica neve em Reinosa e Benasque. Samarina (Grecia) tambem tem neve, e hoje nevou de novo em Trevico (Italia)

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) 55 dias
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 41 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 25 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 14 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 6 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
Samarina (1425m, 40ºN) 104 dias
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 45 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 36 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2013 às 10:24)

Este seguimento ja acaba, aínda fica neve em Samarina (Grecia), o unico local com neve agora.
O inverno foi muito nevoso na Espanha, falam do inverno mais nevoso das últimas décadas. 
A cifra final fica assim

LATITUDE DO NORTE DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Sofia (550m, 42.4ºN) 55 dias*
Benasque (1140m, 42.6ºN) 44 dias
Reinosa (850m, 43.0ºN) 28 dias
Varna (na costa, 43.1ºN) 22 dias
Burgos (890m, 42.2ºN) 14 dias
León (916m, 42.4ºN) 5 dias
Pamplona (460m, 42.5ºN) 6 dias
San Sebastián (na costa, 43.2ºN) 0 dias


LATITUDE DO CENTRO DA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA
*Samarina *(1425m, 40ºN) *110 dias*
Trevico (1085m, 41ºN) 48 dias
Navarredonda (1525m, 40ºN) 36 dias
Nevrokopi (560m, 41ºN) entre 27/30 dias
Segovia (1002m, 40ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Soria (1060m, 41ºN) entre 8/9 dias
Bragança (691m, 41.5ºN) 3 dias
Madrid (610m, 40ºN) 0 dias


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2013 às 12:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Este seguimento ja acaba...
> O inverno foi muito nevoso na Espanha, falam do inverno mais nevoso das últimas décadas.
> ...



Parece-me que será uns dos mais nevosos das últimas 2 décadas, talvez. Mas seguramente muito longe dos anos mais mais nevosos dos últimos 50 anos.
Mas é interessante verificar valores que na última década (reconhecidamente quente e pouco dada a nevões) não foram observados como em Benasque e Reinosa.
Seguramente que nos próximos anos poderemos observar outono\inverno com mais quedas de neve.

Pelo que tenho visto, zonas como os Alpes marítimos e vertentes sul dos Alpes Italianos deverão ter este ano quedas de neve altíssimas e pouco usuais.

Foi um bom acompanhamento este, e para o ano que haja mais.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

A 25 de Março, as localidades espanholas nos Pirenéus, seguiam com o seguinte número de dias de neve no solo:

Montgarri (1640 m): 121 
Naut Aran umbría (1260 m): 119 
Bagergue Alto (1410 m) : 112
Espierba la Sarra-Casart (1190 m): 103 
Gavarnie (1350 m): 100 
Naut Aran solanas (1260 m): 99 
Canfranc Estación (1160 m): 94 
Sallent de Gállego (1305 m): 93 
Cerler (1520 m): 90 
San Feliu de Verí (1400 m): 69 
Caras sur Universo Isábena (1250 m): 40 
Caras sur Benasque (1100 m): 37

Fonte


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2013 às 13:08)

Ferreiro, deixaste de contar os dias de neve?

Reparei agora que Reinosa volta a ter neve. Não sei se ontem tinha...








O Cebreiro, na Galiza, também tem:






Fuentes de Inverno, aos 1500m, têm neve permanente desde Dezembro. E assim continua. E neva.

Nos Pirenéus, Naut Aran umbría (1260m), seguia ontem com 130dias de neve.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Abr 2013 às 23:00)

Hoje
Foto de parte da serra de Gredos ( Cordilheira Central)
Toda a Cordilheira está coberta de neve.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2013 às 14:23)

Volta a haver neve em Reinosa. 

O Cebreiro, na Galiza, também tem neve.

Fuentes de Inverno com uma boa camada de neve.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Abr 2013 às 23:19)

Algumas estâncias de esqui espanholas ainda abertas e estamos quase em Maio, é sem dúvida um excelente ano para os amantes da neve e desse desporto na sua forma geral.

Estâncias ainda abertas este Domingo (28 Abril 2013):

Cordilheira Penibética >>> Sierra Nevada (50cm até 5m de neve)
Cordilheira Cantábrica >>> San Isidro (45cm até 1m60 de neve) e Leitariegos (20cm até 60cm de neve)
Pirenéus da Catalunha >>> Baqueira Beret (60cm até 2m80 de neve) e Masella (60 cm até 1m60 de neve)


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2013 às 12:52)

Mais neve a caminho!






Os últimos dias deixaram Fuentes de Invierno (1500m) praticamente sem neve. Mas um novo reforço está a chegar.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Mai 2013 às 02:21)

AnDré disse:


> Mais neve a caminho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Nos Pirenéus franceses espera-se 1m de neve fresquinha nas próximas horas!!!


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 18:59)

Cebreiro:







Navarredonda de Gredos


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2013 às 14:54)

Belas nevadas de Maio na Ibéria, como estará agora nos Balcãs nevosos  e na gelada Grécia, Ferreiro? 

Samarína, Grecia 1428m:






Ontem, Serra da Nogueira (Bragança) 1300m:


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 06:20)

Esa nevada en Cebreiro fue excepcional para España, muy pocas veces nieva y permanece en el suelo a mediados de mayo, pero para Europa no es nada destacable a 1300 metros.

En los Balcanes nieva y permanece en el suelo incluso en ciudades a 500 metros en mitad de mayo. Sarajevo mayo 2012.


Msantos, dónde estabas en mayo de 2012?


----------

